# Goodbye Ty



## Endiku

I'm so very sorry for your loss Rain, I know the pain all too well. I know how much you adored Ty, and how he always gave you his all. At least his passing was quick, and he was given a full life. Over tree decades is impressive, and I know he loved spending the last one with you.

Rest in peace Ty- I'm sure you'll find my Kenzie waiting to run with you on the other side <3


----------



## Roman

Oh my, I'm so sorry this happened! I was starting to slightly panic when I saw the title. I'm sorry this happened but he had the greatest life with you! 

R.I.P
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rain Shadow

Thanks for the kind words. 

I don't think its sunk in yet that he's gone. I can't wrap my head around it. I keep thinking that I'm going to walk into the barn and he will be there pestering me for treats. 

He died in his stall, which was one of his favorite places, and Misty, his companion of 13 years was right beside him. There wasn't much he loved more than that mare. 

We buried him this morning under the tree he'd always stand under. By his head we placed his food bucket, filled with one last bran mash and two boxes of Lucky Charms and a bunch of horse cookies, his three favorite foods. 

Would anyone be interested in doing a memorial ride in his memory? Several of my Facebook friends who knew him are going to work with me to set a time and date when all across the country we ride or spend time with our horses in his memory.


----------



## Corporal

I am so sorry for your loss! **hugs and prayers sent for your comfort"
It looks like you gave him a wonderful home for the end of his life, so bless you.
You will never forget him--I haven't forgotten MY Arabian, "Corporal", either.


----------



## natisha

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## egrogan

So sorry to hear about the passing of your lovely horse.


----------



## LadyChevalier

Sorry for your loss Rainshadow. Looks like he lived a happy and full life with you. Not many horses can live out their lives and die in a loving home. Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## anndankev

I'm so sorry to hear the news, how much you gave each other was apparent.

The first I took notice of him was a story you posted where it seemed he went beyond his aging physical ability to track down a loose horse (or cow?) and he did succeed.

I would be happy to participate in the memorial, please post more about it. Wonderful idea.


----------



## Wallaby

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm so glad his passing was as peaceful and as, from what it sounds like, "perfect" as it was. That's a wonderful comfort.

I lost my Arab girl [who, I think we figured out, was related to Ty?] almost a year ago and it's still hard to believe. I still feel her everyday and it's wonderful, but painful.

Were you able to save a lock of his tail or mane, so maybe it can be made into something in a few months/whenever you're ready? 
I had a leather cuff, with a braid of my mare's tail in the center, made about 6 months after Lacey passed and that helped me so much. I wouldn't have been ready to send "her" off any sooner than that, but wearing a little piece of her every single day, and getting the opportunity to talk about her when people ask about my cuff, has given me a lot of peace.

:hug:

I bet they're up there in heaven, frolicing around with Endiku's Kenzie, and waiting for us. <3 :hug:


----------



## Rain Shadow

anndankev said:


> I'm so sorry to hear the news, how much you gave each other was apparent.
> 
> The first I took notice of him was a story you posted where it seemed he went beyond his aging physical ability to track down a loose horse (or cow?) and he did succeed.
> 
> I would be happy to participate in the memorial, please post more about it. Wonderful idea.


I still think back on how Ty helped me roung up our herd when they broke out and I still can't believe he did it. I swear he knew their saftey depended on him and he gave me his all. 

The memorial ride is going to be on the 25th of January at about 3pm eastern time. We are riding in his memory, and I'm going to take a lock of his tail and bury it on his favorite trail.


----------



## Rain Shadow

Wallaby said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm so glad his passing was as peaceful and as, from what it sounds like, "perfect" as it was. That's a wonderful comfort.
> 
> I lost my Arab girl [who, I think we figured out, was related to Ty?] almost a year ago and it's still hard to believe. I still feel her everyday and it's wonderful, but painful.
> 
> Were you able to save a lock of his tail or mane, so maybe it can be made into something in a few months/whenever you're ready?
> I had a leather cuff, with a braid of my mare's tail in the center, made about 6 months after Lacey passed and that helped me so much. I wouldn't have been ready to send "her" off any sooner than that, but wearing a little piece of her every single day, and getting the opportunity to talk about her when people ask about my cuff, has given me a lot of peace.
> 
> :hug:
> 
> I bet they're up there in heaven, frolicing around with Endiku's Kenzie, and waiting for us. <3 :hug:


Thank you. 

I believe we figured out they where both Gazi/Bint Holoo grandbabies. I kept his tail and my plan is to send it off and have a bracelet made. 

I bet he's trying to show off for Kenzie and Lacey. The old man was a flirt with the mares. Always snorting and pracing around for them. I don't think anyone ever told him he was a gelding. 

:hug:


----------



## Rain Shadow

I thought I'd upload some of my favorite photos of Ty.

The first photo is Ty and Rebel meeting for the first time. My boys. 

Second is the last photo taken of Ty and it was him taking myself and my 4 year old niece for a pony ride. 

Third is the very first time I rode him. Yes I'm scared to death. I had only ridden 6 times before and my last ride had been a lesson horse throwing me and breaking my wrist. Ty was so good, even with the awful way I tacked him. I'd ridden english not western and I had no idea what I was doing tacking up!

The last was taken a few months after I got Ty, I have no idea what we were doing or that the photo was being taken.


----------



## Wallaby

AWW!! I love those pictures. How special. Thank you for sharing. 

And I just love that that picture with your niece is the last one taken of him. It seems like that's a perfect representation of who he was/is. What a wonderful way to remember him. <3


----------



## Rain Shadow

Thank you Wallaby. Ty loved his kids and was so gentle with them. Here are a few more photos of him with my niece.


----------

